# PBP Qualifying events - the full list and who's riding



## DCLane (20 Nov 2014)

Below is a list of the 2015 PBP qualifiers, with CC riders for CC members to at least know who's riding and links to their profile if you'd like to PM them beforehand!

200km, 300km, 400km and 600km listed. 400km and 600km on the day acceptance is shown (or will be!).

*Sat 3 Jan 2015*
200km - The Poor Student, Oxford. Entry fee: £1. CC riders: redfalo PpPete
200km - Mr Pickwick's January Sale, Tewkesbury. Entry fee: £1. CC riders:

*Sat 17 Jan:*
213km - The Willy Warmer, Chalfont St. Peter. Entry fee: £7. CC riders:

*Sat 24 Jan:*
200km - Dr Foster's Winter Warmer, Cardiff Gate. Entry fee: £6. CC riders:

*Sun 25 Jan:*
200km - A Mere Two Hundred, Cheadle, Stockport. Entry fee: £7. CC riders: PMarkey

*Sun 1 Feb*
206km - a winter wind up to wantage, Denmead nr Portsmouth. Entry fee: £6. CC riders:

*Sat 7 Feb:*
200km - Straight On At Rosie's, Alfreton. Entry fee: £6. CC riders:
200km - Sam Weller's Day Trip to Wochma, Tewkesbury. Entry fee: £4. CC riders:

*Sat 14 Feb:*
200km - Malmesbury Mash, Cardiff Gate. Entry fee: £3. CC riders:

*Wed 18 Feb:*
200km - Wye Wednesday, Gravesend. Entry fee: £5. CC riders: smutchin goody Nigel182

*Sat 21 Feb:*
200km - Kirkley Gallop, Ponteland. Entry fee: £5. CC riders:
200km - North-West Passage, Rochdale. Entry fee: £6. CC riders: DCLane

*Sun 22 Feb:*
200km - Newport, Cheadle, Stockport. Entry fee: £6. CC riders:

*Sun 1 Mar:*
200km - Mad March, Coasts & Quantocks, Exeter. Entry fee: £7. CC riders: Ian H
200km - Delightful Dales, Pendleton, Lancs. Entry fee: £5. CC riders:

*Sat 7 Mar:*
200km - Yorkshire Gallop, nr Darlington. Entry fee: £5. CC riders:
200km - Making Hay, Cardiff Gate. Entry fee: £5.50. CC riders:
200km - The Horsepower 200, Dunmow. Entry fee: £8. CC riders:
200km - The Kennet Valley Run, Grazeley nr Reading. Entry fee: £7.50. CC riders: frank9755
200km - Mr Pickwick's March Madness, Tewkesbury. Entry fee: £4. CC riders:

*Sun 8 Mar:*
200km - Forth and Tay, Dalmeny nr Queensferry. Entry fee: £7. CC riders:

*Sat 14 Mar:*
200km - Cheltenham New Flyer, Cheltenham. Entry fee: £6. CC riders:
200km - Yellowbelly Tour, Carlton le Moorland, Lincs. Entry fee: £6. CC riders:

*Sun 15 Mar:*
200km - The Red Rose Ride, Halifax. Entry fee: £5. CC riders: DCLane
200km - Steam Ride, Ruislip Lido, London. Entry fee: £7. CC riders: jefmcg frank9755

*Sat 21 Mar:*
212km - Roses to Wrags, Alfreton. Entry fee: £6. CC riders:
210km - The Cambrian, Leominster. Entry fee: £5. CC riders:
200km - The Springtime 200, Ugley, Essex.. Entry fee: £5. CC riders:

*Sun 22 Mar:*
200km - Man of Kent 200, Tonbridge. Entry fee: £7. CC riders: Trickedem ianrauk mmmmartin fatjel rb58

*Sat 28 Mar:*
200km - More Passes than Mastermind, Symington, Biggar. Entry fee: £7. CC riders:
211km - Wormingford Dragon, Wormingford nr Colchester. Entry fee: £7. CC riders:
300km - The Dean 06.30 start time, Oxford. Entry fee: £4. CC riders: smutchin frank9755
300km - The Dean 07:30 start time, Oxford. Entry fee: £4. CC riders:
300km - Hard Boiled 300, Poole. Entry fee: £10. CC riders: goody (probable)

*Sun 29 Mar:*
200km - Vale of Belvoir, Lichfield. Entry fee: £5. CC riders:
214km - Barry's Bristol Ball Buster, Bristol. Entry fee: £7. CC riders:
200km - Chirk, Poynton. Entry fee: £6. CC riders:
210km - Stevenage Start of Summertime Specials, Stevenage. Entry fee: £6. CC riders:
200km - Dorset Coast, Wareham. Entry fee: £11. CC riders:

*Fri 3 April:*
300km - wonderful wessex, Rowlands Castle nr Portsmouth. Entry fee: £8. CC riders:

*Sat 4 Apr:*
300km - 3Down, Chalfont St Peter. Entry fee: £8. CC riders: jefmcg
200km - Valley of the Rocks 200, Honiton, Devon. Entry fee: £7. [Being run by CC member IanH] CC riders:
200km - Double Dutch, Huntingdon. Entry fee: £4. CC riders:
300km - Helfa Cymraeg Benjamin Allen ar, Tewkesbury. Entry fee: £6.50. CC riders:

*Sun 5 Apr:*
300km - Many Rivers to Cross, Penzance. Entry fee: £3. CC riders:
200km - Four Hundreds 200, Penzance. Entry fee: £3. CC riders:

*Sat 11 Apr:*
200km - Carmarthenshire Snapper, Bynea nr Llanelli. Entry fee: £8. CC riders:
300km - Heart of England 300, Cirencester. Entry fee: £6. CC riders:
300km - Green and Yellow Fields, Manningtree nr Colchester. Entry fee: £4. CC riders: redfalo mmmmartin goody
200km - Two Battles, Tamworth. Entry fee: £7. CC riders:
300km - Yr Elenydd @ 7, Upton Magna, E of Shrewsbury. Entry fee: £10. CC riders:
300km - Yr Elenydd @ 6, Upton Magna, E of Shrewsbury. Entry fee: £10. CC riders:

*Sun 12 Apr:*
200km - Dales Delight 200, Pendleton, Lancs. Entry fee: £5. CC riders:

*Sat 18 Apr:*
300km - Everybody Rides to Skeggy!, Alfreton. Entry fee: £7. Note: event now full. CC riders: DCLane
400km - Buckingham Blinder, Cardiff. Entry fee: £10. No on the day. CC riders:
300km - Merse and Moors, Musselburgh. Entry fee: £7. CC riders:
300km - Plains, Poynton nr Stockport. Entry fee: £5. CC riders: PMarkey
300km - 3D 300, West Stafford nr Dorchester. Entry fee: £6. CC riders:

*Sun 19 Apr:*
200km - MC&AC 125th Anniversary, Earlswood nr Solihull. Entry fee: £7. CC riders:

*Sat 25 Apr:*
200km - Three Counties Revisited, Droitwich. Entry fee: £4. CC riders:
215km - Eureka Excursion, Wirral. Entry fee: £6. CC riders:
200km - Moffat Toffee The Tenth Anniversary, Galashiels. Entry fee: £10. CC riders:
300km - Oasts and Coasts 300, Meopham, Kent. Entry fee: £6. CC riders: mmmmartin Trickedem ianrauk rb58 smutchin
400km - Turf n Surf 400, Newton Abbot. Entry fee: £15. No on the day. CC riders:
300km - Turf n Surf 300, Newton Abbot. Entry fee: £12. CC riders:
400km - Heartbeat 400, Preston. Entry fee: £7.50. Closes 11 April. CC riders: PMarkey
200km - Wiggy 200, Wigginton nr York. Entry fee: £3. CC riders: zacklaws

*Sat 2 May:*
400km - Brevet Cymru, Chepstow. Entry fee: £9. No on the day, closes 13 Apr. CC riders:
400km - Porkers 400, Poole. Entry fee: £10. No on the day. CC riders:
200km - Lincolnshire Cross, Whaley Thorns, N of Mansfield. Entry fee: £6. CC riders:

*Mon 4 May:*
200km - May-as-well Solstice, Bredbury nr Stockport. Entry fee: £5. CC riders:

*Fri 8 May:*
400km - The Auld Alliance, Corstorphine, Edinburgh. Entry fee: £12.50. Late entry TBC. CC riders:

*Sat 9 May:*
400km - Severn Across, Chalfont St Peter, Bucks. Entry fee: £7.50. No on the day. CC riders: jefmcg frank9755
300km - Old Roads 300, Honiton, Devon. Entry fee: £8. [Being run by CC member IanH] CC riders:
200km - Chevy Chase, Ponteland. Entry fee: £12. CC riders:
200km - The Sheffrec Full Monty, Sheffield. Entry fee: £5. CC riders:
400km - Asparagus & Strawberries, Manningtree, Colchester. Entry fee: £4. Closes 2 May. CC riders: redfalo Trickedem mmmmartin smutchin goody
400km - Llanfairpwllgwyngyll gogerychwyrndrobwll llantysiliogogogoch 400, Poynton nr Stockport. Entry fee: £9.50. No on the day. CC riders: DCLane Note - entry closed more spaces available
300km - Wigginton 300, Wigginton nr York. Entry fee: £5. CC riders: zacklaws
200km - Seamons CC Tour of the Berwyns, Willington Hall, E of Chester. Entry fee: £5. CC riders:

*Sun 10 May:*
200km - Hop Garden 200, Meopham nr Gravesend. Entry fee: £8. CC riders: ianrauk
300km - Blanchland Blinder, Pendleton. Entry fee: £6.50. CC riders:
213km - Castleton Classic, Shenstone, Staffs. Entry fee: £7.50. CC riders:

*Sat 16 May:*
400km - Moors and Wolds 400, Alfreton. Entry fee: £8. Closes 9 May. CC riders: zacklaws
400km - The Southern Uplands, Musselburgh. Entry fee: £2. No on the day. CC riders:
300km - The Westmorland Spartans, Troutbeck Bridge, Cumbria. Entry fee: £6. CC riders:

*Sat 23 May:*
619km - Bryan Chapman Memorial (Classic), Chepstow. Entry fee: £30. Closes 8 April. CC riders: PpPete
600km - The Flatlands, Churchend, Dunmow. Entry fee: £6. Closes 6 May. CC riders: mmmmartin - tbc
300km - The Moss Trooper, Ponteland. Entry fee: £12. CC riders:
400km - The Old 240, Mytholmroyd, West Yorks. Entry fee: £8. On the day OK. CC riders: zacklaws
400km - Not Quite The Spurn Head 400, Mytholmroyd, West Yorks. Entry fee: £8. On the day OK. CC riders:
600km - Brimstone 600, Poole. Entry fee: £10. Closes 9 May. CC riders:
600km - Beast from the East, Waltham Abbey. Entry fee: £20. No on the day. CC riders:
600km - The Flatlands, Churchend, Dunmow. Entry fee: £6. Closes 16 May. CC riders:

*Fri 29 May:*
410km - Snowdon & Coast, Wem, Shropshire. Entry fee: £14. On the day TBC. CC riders:

*Sat 30 May:*
600km - Kernow and Southwest 600, Exeter. Entry fee: £17. No on the day. [Being run by CC member IanH] CC riders:
600km - The Border Raid, Ponteland. Entry fee: £10. CC riders: frank9755 Note - entry closed.
600km - Windsor Chester Windsor, Windsor. Entry fee: £30. No on the day. CC riders: redfalo Trickedem mmmmartin smutchin jefmcg goody (probable) (PpPete is running a control)

*Fri 5 June:*
400km - Avalon Sunrise 400, Clayhidon, near Taunton. Entry fee: £15. No on the day. [Being run by CC member Vorsprung] CC riders:

*Sat 6 Jun:*
600km - 9 Counties 600k, Alfreton. Entry fee £10. No on the day. CC riders: zacklaws
600km - Mull of Kintyre, Ballachulish. Entry fee: £25. On the day TBC. CC riders:
600km - A Pair of Kirtons, Poynton nr Stockport. Entry fee: £10. No on the day. CC riders:

*Sat 13 Jun:*
600km - Mae Mr Pickwick yn mynd i chwilio am ddreigiau a chwedlau. (clasurol), Tewkesbury. Entry fee: £17.50. Closes 8 June. CC riders:
600km - Mae Mr Pickwick yn mynd i chwilio am ddreigiau a chwedlau, Tewkesbury. Entry fee: £17.50. No on the day. CC riders: (and yes, it's listed as a different event!)
613km - Pendle 600, Pendleton, Lancashire. Entry fee: £10. Closes 1 April. CC riders:

*Sat 20 Jun:*
600km - The Buzzard, Leighton Buzzard. Entry fee: £5. No on the day. [Being run by CC member IanH] CC riders:
600km - The 3 Coasts 600, Mytholmroyd, W. of Halifax. Entry fee: £10. On the day OK. CC riders: zacklaws
600km - The East & West Coasts 600, Mytholmroyd, W. of Halifax. Entry fee:£10. On the day OK. CC riders: DCLane

Any new events will be added along with rider's user name for those who post that they've entered..


----------



## Ian H (15 Dec 2014)

Well, I'm organising a few of those. Haven't any events myself yet. Plenty of time.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Dec 2014)

Last time I spoke with an organiser of some of the Stockport and Cheadle calendar ones, he said the 200km rides were already booked up until end of Feb.


----------



## DCLane (15 Dec 2014)

@Ian H - if you're happy for me to add which ones you're running, PM me the list and I'll add it here.


----------



## mmmmartin (19 Dec 2014)

Also, note the wye Wednesday is in February half term for those who find it difficult to do a 200 at the weekend because of family commitments. That's Wye its on a Wednesday. And it goes to Wye. (On a Wednesday)


----------



## DCLane (19 Dec 2014)

mmmmartin said:


> The 400 tom deakin is doing, can't remember the name
> Also entered the 600 tom deakin is doing but will dns because I'll be with the Friday in France then.


 
No problem. When you've figured out which it is let me know and I'll add it


----------



## PMarkey (20 Dec 2014)

I'm starting my qualifying with "A Mere Two Hundred" but not really decided about the other rides yet but they will probably be the usual local suspects along with a few more Peak Audax rides and probably a couple of Andy Corless,s rides .


----------



## mmmmartin (20 Dec 2014)

For those wondering what these rides are like, I can offer only a few comments:
The Double Dutch by Martin Malins is spoken highly of, good route, well organised, very flat, wind might be an issue, but it is very flat.
The Avalon Sunrise starts late so you begin by riding overnight, which some people prefer.
The Man of Kent and the Hop Garden ride cross some extremely flat parts of Kent, very flat indeed. It's a short uphill back to Meopham on the Hop Garden, but pretty flat before that for most of the ride. The Man of Kent cleverly follows very flat roads.
The Severn Across is a good ride although I prefer, unlike others including Martin Malins, to return from the Malmesbury services by riding along the A4, which flat, empty and most importantly, lit.
And the Bryan Chapman is lauded as a great route, I DNF so can't comment but it looked really well planned from what I saw.
Others may have thoughts they'd like to share, this might assist those wondering what differs between rides.


----------



## Ian H (20 Dec 2014)

Vorsprung, who has been seen here in the past, runs the Avalon Sunrise 400. That's why I don't do a 400, we complement each other.


----------



## smutchin (22 Dec 2014)

mmmmartin said:


> Also, note the wye Wednesday is in February half term



I've booked a day off work to do that one. Didn't realise it was half-term!

I've also entered:
The Dean 300
Asparagus & Strawberries 400
Windsor-Chester-Windsor 600

That's my bare minimum for PBP qualification but I'm also hoping to do a few others that I haven't entered yet.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Dec 2014)

I don't know whether to look at you long distance audaxers with awe or sympathy, probably a bit of both.

I would post a clappy/bravo smiley thing but haven't a Scooby how to use them on this tablet.


----------



## smutchin (22 Dec 2014)

mmmmartin said:


> The Man of Kent and the Hop Garden ride cross some extremely flat parts of Kent, very flat indeed. It's a short uphill back to Meopham on the Hop Garden, but pretty flat before that for most of the ride. The Man of Kent cleverly follows very flat roads.



I think you're underselling the lumpiness of the final stage of the Hop Garden. It has a real sting in the tail. Fine ride though, highly recommended. 

The MoK had a revised route for the 2014 edition and was much the better for it. Romney Marsh is flatter than flat and interminably dull in places but the new route avoids the worst bits. Note also that the MoK does have a couple of hills early on, but you're over the worst of them by the time you reach the first control. 



> The Severn Across is a good ride although I prefer, unlike others including Martin Malins, to return from the Malmesbury services by riding along the A4, which flat, empty and most importantly, lit.



I took the lanes option when I rode it this year... and got a bit lost. Great ride, but I've opted for The Dean instead for 2015, which covers similar territory (but misses out Yat Rock iirc - not sure if that's a good or bad thing, I like a challenge).

The Windsor-Chester-Windsor was such a fantastic experience this year that I just had to enter it again next year. It'll be different organisation and the route will be slightly different but what promises to be carried over is the brilliant level of support - this would definitely be an excellent choice for a first 600 for this reason. Also the terrain is mostly very benign - but not so flat as to be dull!

I'll very likely have a third stab at the Beast From The East, which is a great route and well supported but also very, very tough (I have a 50% completion record).


----------



## smutchin (22 Dec 2014)

...although the BftE isn't nearly as tough as the Brimstone 600, which is classified by the UN as cruel and unusual. Incredible ride though, gloriously scenic route, and I intend to revisit it at some time in the future to see if I'm capable of completing it.


----------



## Norry1 (3 Jan 2015)

Great work @DCLane 

I may have a bash at a couple of these. Will post up if I do.


----------



## Norry1 (4 Jan 2015)

I'm liking the look of this one 400km - Llanfairpwllgwyngyll gogerychwyrndrobwll llantysiliogogogoch 400, Poynton nr Stockport. Entry fee: £9.50. No on the day. 

Never done a 400 before, most I've managed was a 300 in 2013.

May also do 200km - Mr Pickwick's March Madness, Tewkesbury. Entry fee: £4


----------



## glasgowjim (17 Jan 2015)

Forth & Tay 200k, More Passes than Mastermind 200k, Merse & Moors 300k, Auld Alliance 400k and topped off by The Border Raid 600k. A few others will also be done along the way.


----------



## goody (18 Jan 2015)

Did the Willy Wamer yesterday. Found it a lot tougher than I expected and started to wonder if Audaxing was for me (only done three) I think it was the cold geeting to me. Just entered the Wye Wednesday. I did the Dean last year so might do the Hard Boiled if I can find a GPX of the route.


----------



## Nigel182 (18 Jan 2015)

Signed up for the Wye Wednesday...it'll be my 1st Audax.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> Signed up for the Wye Wednesday...it'll be my 1st Audax.




How you getting there for the early start Bud?
You should think about the Man Of Kent on the 22nd March. It's a great ride.


----------



## Nigel182 (18 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> How you getting there for the early start Bud?
> You should think about the Man Of Kent on the 22nd March. It's a great ride.



Staying over the night before at a mates house nearby
Unfortunately working the weekend of the Man of Kent....just giving Audax a try this year....doing the Great Escape in May also


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> Staying over the night before at a mates house nearby
> Unfortunately working the weekend of the Man of Kent....just giving Audax a try this year....doing the Great Escape in May also




Righto.. you'll enjoy.


----------



## marcusjb (18 Jan 2015)

goody said:


> Did the Willy Wamer yesterday. Found it a lot tougher than I expected and started to wonder if Audaxing was for me (only done three) I think it was the cold geeting to me. Just entered the Wye Wednesday. I did the Dean last year so might do the Hard Boiled if I can find a GPX of the route.



The Hard Boiled will certainly help you decide whether audax is for you or not. It is certainly the most challenging 300 I have done and, particularly when done back to back with the Dorset Coast 200 (as is traditional), makes for a difficult weekend. It's name comes from the fact that it gets harder as time goes on. The last 100 in particular is savage. 

Superb ride and one I would love to revisit at some point. 

Link below to my write up of the weekend in 2013 including Strava links that will hopefully give you an idea of what it is all about. The accompanying 400 is about the best out there (Porkers) and the 600 (Brimstone) is a fine way to earn your Wessex SR. 

https://marcusjb.wordpress.com/2013...-series-hard-boiled-300-and-dorset-coast-200/


----------



## jefmcg (30 Jan 2015)

Who cares about a broken clavicle? I'm in!!

Steam Rider, 3Down, Severn Across and WCW

(probably have to do another 200km - not sure I'll be ready by 15/3)


----------



## frank9755 (14 Feb 2015)

I'm doing:
Willy Warmer (done, 200)
Kennet Valley Run (200)
Steam Ride (200)
The Dean (300)
Severn Across (400)
Border Raid (600)
Maybe one or two more if I get time. A couple of the ones down in Kent are on the possible list.


----------



## fatjel (22 Feb 2015)

I've entered the Man of Kent.. my first 200


----------



## goody (24 Feb 2015)

Just entered the Asparagus and Strawberries probably going to do the Hard Boiled and waiting for confirmation of leave before entering the Windsor-Chester-Windsor. 
Would have done the Severn across but it's full! 
Also got the Majorca 312, a trip to paris and back with workmates and hopefully PBP.


----------



## DCLane (24 Feb 2015)

Looking at this, it's all southerners.

No-one seems to want to come up to the frozen wastes of Yorkshire


----------



## smutchin (26 Feb 2015)

DCLane said:


> No-one seems to want to come up to the frozen wastes of Yorkshire



I would far rather come up and ride in Yorkshire than do yet another sodding circuit of Romney bleeding Marsh, but audaxing is already quite time consuming enough* without me trekking all the way to Yorkshire to do it. I fancy the National 400 as well, but it's in the far north of Scottyland.

*in my wife's pov, which is the only pov that matters.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Feb 2015)

smutchin said:


> I would far rather come up and ride in Yorkshire than do yet another sodding circuit of Romney bleeding Marsh, but audaxing is already quite time consuming enough* without me trekking all the way to Yorkshire to do it. I fancy the National 400 as well, but it's in the far north of Scottyland.
> 
> *in my wife's pov, which is the only pov that matters.




Feel the same.
Would love to get out and away 'oop norf' for some rides rather then more Kent, Surrey, Sussex and Essex loops.


----------



## Ian H (26 Feb 2015)

I'll be riding the Mad March 200 on Sunday for my first qualifier. Planning to use the temporary fixed.


----------



## jefmcg (16 Mar 2015)

DCLane said:


> 200km - Steam Ride, Ruislip Lido, London. Entry fee: £7. CC riders: jefmcg frank9755


Well, I am proud to have made a stab at it. I broke my collar bone in January. After a rest, I purchased a turbo, used it twice and then <bad life event occurred> and I had to go to Australia. Arrived back on Saturday morning at 6.30 am after 22 hours in economy class and 4 moping around KL airport. Obviously I wasn't doing the ride, but when jet lag shook me awake at 4.30 am on Sunday morning, I decided to ride the 20km to the start and have breakfast before heading home. And I may as well load the gpx into my phone and print the route sheets.

Then when I was there, I thought: I should go for a ride today, if I ever have a chance of PBP. So joined the scrum for brevets. Took my leisurely way around the course, which at kilometre 160 I was regretting, as I thought I could finish but just out of time. But shortly after that I bonked, and the last 47km took me nearly 4 hours - stopping to throw up occasionally 

Still, I managed to do the 200 in 14 1/2 hours, after being off the bike for 8 weeks and badly jet lagged, so not ruling PBP out entirely yet. 

How did you get on @frank9755 ?


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Well, I am proud to have made a stab at it. I broke my collar bone in January. After a rest, I purchased a turbo, used it twice and then <bad life event occurred> and I had to go to Australia. Arrived back on Saturday morning at 6.30 am after 22 hours in economy class and 4 moping around KL airport. Obviously I wasn't doing the ride, but when jet lag shook me awake at 4.30 am on Sunday morning, I decided to ride the 20km to the start and have breakfast before heading home. And I may as well load the gpx into my phone and print the route sheets.
> 
> Then when I was there, I thought: I should go for a ride today, if I ever have a chance of PBP. So joined the scrum for brevets. Took my leisurely way around the course, which at kilometre 160 I was regretting, as I thought I could finish but just out of time. But shortly after that I bonked, and the last 47km took me nearly 4 hours - stopping to throw up occasionally
> 
> Still, I managed to do the 200 in 14 1/2 hours, after being off the bike for 8 weeks and badly jet lagged, so not ruling PBP out entirely yet.


Bad luck, well done, and I hope you manage PBP _somehow_!


----------



## smutchin (16 Mar 2015)

@jefmcg Well done for giving it a go. Definitely the right decision. At the very least, it counts as good practice towards the next one, and there's plenty of time to get in shape for PBP. I wasn't hanging around yesterday - far too cold to make a day of it, so I just wanted to get round as quickly as possible and was back at Ruislip before 5pm, which is pretty fast for a 200 by my normal standards - under 10 hours is unusual for me.

My next ride is the Man of Kent 200 next weekend. Will be very pleased if I can put in a similar performance.


----------



## frank9755 (16 Mar 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Well, I am proud to have made a stab at it. I broke my collar bone in January. After a rest, I purchased a turbo, used it twice and then <bad life event occurred> and I had to go to Australia. Arrived back on Saturday morning at 6.30 am after 22 hours in economy class and 4 moping around KL airport. Obviously I wasn't doing the ride, but when jet lag shook me awake at 4.30 am on Sunday morning, I decided to ride the 20km to the start and have breakfast before heading home. And I may as well load the gpx into my phone and print the route sheets.
> 
> Then when I was there, I thought: I should go for a ride today, if I ever have a chance of PBP. So joined the scrum for brevets. Took my leisurely way around the course, which at kilometre 160 I was regretting, as I thought I could finish but just out of time. But shortly after that I bonked, and the last 47km took me nearly 4 hours - stopping to throw up occasionally
> 
> ...



Oh dear - sounds like a tough day, but a brave attempt!
By contrast, I had an easy time of it. 
Rode the first hour at a leisurely pace chatting with a couple of clubmates, one of whom was doing his first audax. Then speeded up a bit. Went the wrong way round the loop at Quainton, so got to wave at most of the other riders. Met a couple of people I'd ridden with last year and rode with them for a while either side of Oxford, got a bit confused by the infos, and made it back to Ruislip at about ten past five. I enjoyed the route and it's the nearest audax to home that I've done - just a six mile ride away - so I was home before it was properly dark.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> @jefmcg
> 
> My next ride is the Man of Kent 200 next weekend. Will be very pleased if I can put in a similar performance.




Doing this also, be nice to say hello.


----------



## smutchin (16 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Doing this also, be nice to say hello.



See you there!


----------



## Ian H (16 Mar 2015)

Fixed 200 ridden in surprisingly respectable time. I checked the climbing afterwards and discovered it had 2 AAA points. So a 300 or two planned, and one each of 400 and 600 entered.


----------



## goody (17 Mar 2015)

Got my entries in for the Hard Boiled and WCW. I know it's not an Audax but my entry into the Mallorca 312 will have to be 'unofficial' as it's full now - oops!
I've liked your post jefmcg, not because of the thought of you throwing up a the side of the road but for the determination that got you there!


----------



## PMarkey (20 Mar 2015)

Signed up for the Plains 300 and the Heartbeat 400 but have managed to drop myself in it for a 600 as I had forgotten that I am on Holiday from May the 23 until June the 6 and the 600 qualifiers start on the 23rd so only leaving two weekends to get my final qualifier in, the first weekend's rides are the Mae Mr Pickwick yn mynd i chwilio am ddreigiau a chwedlau or the Pendle 600 and the second weekend and final chance to qualify is The East and West coast 600,the Three coasts 600 (both on my doorstep) or the the Buzzard 600 (286km away) I'm thinking of going for the Pendle 600 leaving the Three coasts as my last chance qualifier but I am going to have to really step up the mileage to manage the Pendle.


----------



## marcusjb (20 Mar 2015)

Pendle is a great ride. Properly hard, but lots of amazing scenery. Just don't panic when you reach Robin Hood's Bay (about 140km in and follows about the most brutal section of riding I have ever done in the UK), it gets a bit easier for a while!

I'm route-checking the club 300 tomorrow, so that'll end up being my qualifier no doubt. Looking forward to it, riding out to the start and back should put my somewhere around 380km for the day.


----------



## PMarkey (21 Mar 2015)

I have not had much luck with Andy Corless's rides having DNF'ed the two I have entered  the 2013 Delightful Dales due to the weather and last years Swan with two necks due to that nagging negative little voice defeating my resolve , on the plus side I have managed a better start to this year so should be OK.


----------



## marcusjb (22 Mar 2015)

There's no doubt it's a tough ride (certainly the hardest 600 I've ridden in the UK) and whilst there's clearly masses of climbing, it never feel gratuitous (send them up that hill cos it's there). It's a real journey - you're riding coast to coast twice through some fabulous scenery.

I rode it in 2013 and we had pretty difficult weather conditions at night (a lot of rain and very cold) and fairly difficult conditions during the day (300km of head winds anyone?) - but the majority of riders completed the event. 

Get to the sleep stop with time for even a short rest/nap, then you should be good. The second day is still tough (features the headline climbs of Hardknott and Wrynose etc.), but you can start to see the end in sight and it will all come together. As I said, do not panic at 140km - you will arrive at Robin Hood's Bay thinking "there is no way I can do another 360km of that!" - but it does ease again. That section in Robin Hood's Bay is vicious. The only bit of riding where a 20% sign feels like a relief! The ride west is still tough, but the climbs are bigger and shallower rather than short and sharp.

It's really a wonderful ride and a proper tour of northern England. 

You'll be rightfully chuffed to complete it and it puts you in a pretty select group!

Good luck!


----------



## PMarkey (23 Mar 2015)

I rode to Robin hoods bay in 2013 and well remember the hills on the way towards Robin hoods bay I also remember the sense of relief I felt after the route I had plotted on Google tried to send me across a field so I bailed and headed for the A171  
I think hill repeats may be the order of the day over the next month or so as if I'm honest hills are my weak point  and thanks for the advice Markusjb


----------



## marcusjb (23 Mar 2015)

I guess you have seen the video of 2013 as well? May or may not be wise to watch - might put you off!


----------



## goody (29 Mar 2015)

Did the Hard Boiled yesterday, it's name and reputation are well deserved! After riding from the start for about fifteen minutes and going along nicely with a large group had a nagging doubht that I hadn't put my car park ticket on the dash. Pondered on this for about two minutes befrore turning round and went back to the start and displayed my ticket correctly! Left an empty car park again about 35 minutes later. Riding in the dark on my own until the first pub control was probably the best part of the ride for me, I'm not much of a group rider and I like riding unlit country roads and lanes especially when it's pitch black with no traffic. Started to see other riders from there on and I was a bit dissapointed to see it was almost daylight as I left the pub. Remember lots of headwind after that and a bit of trouble with one of the info controls my KM wasn't quite in synch with the route sheet. Lots of fast slippery descents, well they are slippery if you go onto the grass because you couldn't make the turn! Two rapid deflations both caused by bits of flint, new schwalbe Durano's be interested to hear what tyres others were on that didn't suffer similar. Met some pleasant characters a chap on a Ti Lynskey who is doing the Dorset Coast today hope it's not as windy down here as it is here today, Good Luck! Also a couple from Macclesfield who had ridden down to do the ride and are riding back next week, tandems are fast! Hope everyone got round OK, It was a bit painfull but I think I enjoyed it! 322 KM according to my Strava https://www.strava.com/activities/275601471


----------



## goody (31 Mar 2015)

Just entered the Green and Yellow. Looking forward to it, i think.


----------



## marcusjb (31 Mar 2015)

goody said:


> Did the Hard Boiled yesterday, it's name and reputation are well deserved! After riding from the start for about fifteen minutes and going along nicely with a large group had a nagging doubht that I hadn't put my car park ticket on the dash. Pondered on this for about two minutes befrore turning round and went back to the start and displayed my ticket correctly! Left an empty car park again about 35 minutes later. Riding in the dark on my own until the first pub control was probably the best part of the ride for me, I'm not much of a group rider and I like riding unlit country roads and lanes especially when it's pitch black with no traffic. Started to see other riders from there on and I was a bit dissapointed to see it was almost daylight as I left the pub. Remember lots of headwind after that and a bit of trouble with one of the info controls my KM wasn't quite in synch with the route sheet. Lots of fast slippery descents, well they are slippery if you go onto the grass because you couldn't make the turn! Two rapid deflations both caused by bits of flint, new schwalbe Durano's be interested to hear what tyres others were on that didn't suffer similar. Met some pleasant characters a chap on a Ti Lynskey who is doing the Dorset Coast today hope it's not as windy down here as it is here today, Good Luck! Also a couple from Macclesfield who had ridden down to do the ride and are riding back next week, tandems are fast! Hope everyone got round OK, It was a bit painfull but I think I enjoyed it! 322 KM according to my Strava https://www.strava.com/activities/275601471



Good stuff and well done!

From reports, it sounds like it was an extra tough running of the event, and even more so for those doing the double.

I highly recommend the rest of the Wessex series - the Porkers in particular is a cracker!


----------



## goody (5 Apr 2015)

Entries have re-opened for the severn across. I'm going to do this instead of the asparagus and strawberries. Much easier for me to get to.


----------



## jefmcg (5 Apr 2015)

DCLane said:


> 210km - Stevenage Start of Summertime Specials, Stevenage. Entry fee: £6. CC riders:


After failing on the Steam Ride, I entered this one at the last minute. I was totally unprepared for the head wind when I turned around. Ended up missing the last control by 5 minutes (battery ran out on my phone just before it, and by the time I managed to sort out the route sheet and realised I was just near a control, it was just too late. After that I limped slowly back to Stevenage just in time to miss the last train. Sat on the station until it closed, then took station staffs advice to catch the last train to Peterborough, which let me get on the first train back to London. All very dramatic, and rules out PBP .... but then yesterday 



DCLane said:


> 300km - 3Down, Chalfont St Peter. Entry fee: £8. CC riders: jefmcg


Done! With 5 minutes to spare! Next stop Severn. And looking for an easy 200.


----------



## goody (5 Apr 2015)

Nice one! Can you substitute the 200 with a 300 if it gives you more choice of rides?


----------



## jefmcg (6 Apr 2015)

goody said:


> Nice one! Can you substitute the 200 with a 300 if it gives you more choice of rides?


You most certainly can. I spoke to someone after the ride who once qualified for PBP by doing 4x600 in two weeks!


----------



## goody (14 Apr 2015)

Did the G&Y Saturday. Next stop Severn Across, looking forward to it will be my first 400 and the start is 8 miles from my boat so I could have a decent nights sleep before I set off. I was working the Thursday and Friday before the G&Y so had no sleep before that one and found it harder that the Hard Boiled a couple of weeks ago. The first half was wind assisted and great fun the second was a bit of a struggle wet and windy but did brighten up towards the end. 310K in 12:01 (moving time). Mostly riding on my own. I got a bit nervous going up the hill at the start and didn't fancy riding in such a large group through the dark country lanes so went off ahead and only started seeing other riders after the unofficial McD's stop. I've opted for the 7:30 start for WCW, more time in bed! Looking at the list of events there eems to be <20 from here doing the qualify events are we all still on track?


----------



## smutchin (14 Apr 2015)

I missed out on the Dean but I'm signed up for the Oasts & Coasts 300.

Still down for the Asparagus & Strawberries 400 and Windsor-Chester-Windsor 600 but whether or not I'm able to do them depends on other factors outside my cycling life. Haven't chosen a start time for WCW - I'll take whatever they give me. 

Whether or not I do the qualifying rides, it looks like I probably won't be able to do PBP this year after all. Ho hum.


----------



## Ian H (14 Apr 2015)

Heart of England 300 completed in something under 16 hours. I have another 300 just for fun, then a 400 2nd May.


----------



## PMarkey (18 Apr 2015)

PMarkey said:


> Signed up for the Plains 300 and the Heartbeat 400 but have managed to drop myself in it for a 600 as I had forgotten that I am on Holiday from May the 23 until June the 6 and the 600 qualifiers start on the 23rd so only leaving two weekends to get my final qualifier in, the first weekend's rides are the Mae Mr Pickwick yn mynd i chwilio am ddreigiau a chwedlau or the Pendle 600 and the second weekend and final chance to qualify is The East and West coast 600,the Three coasts 600 (both on my doorstep) or the the Buzzard 600 (286km away) I'm thinking of going for the Pendle 600 leaving the Three coasts as my last chance qualifier but I am going to have to really step up the mileage to manage the Pendle.



Well all my plans for this year have now been abandoned after my 5 year old was diagnosed with acute lymphoblastic leukaemia , it's going to be a long process but the outlook looks pretty good and hopefully I will be able to ride PBP 2019 .

Good luck and good weather to everyone riding this years event , I will be following everyone's progress on here as and when I can .


Paul


----------



## goody (18 Apr 2015)

Not sure what to say but PBP seems pretty insignificant compared to that news, Good Luck to your little one.


----------



## marcusjb (19 Apr 2015)

PBP is just a bike ride and, compared to such horrendous news, is utterly trivial. 

It will be waiting for you, when you are ready to give it a go, be that 2019, or beyond. 

Thinking of your child, you and your family and hoping for the very best treatment and recovery.


----------



## jefmcg (3 May 2015)

jefmcg said:


> And looking for an easy 200.


Guess I found it. Lincolnshire Cross, with nearly an hour in hand.

@PMarkey - sorry to hear your news. I'm imagining you in 2019, using it to raise money for the hospital, and your kid cheering you across the finish line. But it's going to be a pretty intense time until then.


----------



## Ian H (3 May 2015)

200, 300 and 400, all on fixed, completed. 
Pre-registration made.


----------



## marcusjb (3 May 2015)

Also completed 200, 300 and 400 on fixed. First time fixed at each distance. 

It would be rude not to give the 600 a go on t'cog. Then I might as well take the fixed on a little holiday to France?


----------



## goody (3 May 2015)

Did you go on a long ride yesterday Marcus, have you recovered and how was it?


----------



## marcusjb (4 May 2015)

Routechecking the Severn Across 400

Lovely ride marred by some tricky weather and being totally out of shape (I rode about 450km by the time I had got out and back home - that is almost as much as I rode in the entire month of April!). My real lack of miles this year began to make itself known!

Lots to do to get around the French ride comfortably. Hopefully should be able to get the miles in now. 

All recovered really - slightly sore, but nothing is properly broken.


----------



## busman (4 May 2015)

I see there is no events in North Wales. I shall investigate further..........


----------



## DCLane (4 May 2015)

busman said:


> I see there is no events in North Wales. I shall investigate further..........


 
Llanfair 400 this coming Saturday  - and there's still spaces apparently.

I'll be passing through Anglesey on Saturday afternoon (and hopefully not Saturday evening ...).


----------



## busman (4 May 2015)

DCLane said:


> Llanfair 400 this coming Saturday  - and there's still spaces apparently.
> 
> I'll be passing through Anglesey on Saturday afternoon (and hopefully not Saturday evening ...).


I saw that event. I'm not up to 400km fitness just yet. I have found 1 on Anglesey in June. Only 100km


----------



## jefmcg (5 May 2015)

busman said:


> I saw that event. I'm not up to 400km fitness just yet. I have found 1 on Anglesey in June. Only 100km


So your not looking to ride 1200 in August then?

How about http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-628/ or http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-628/ ?


----------



## busman (5 May 2015)

Thanks for that @jefmcg


----------



## Trickedem (5 May 2015)

I've done my 200 & 300. Moors and Wolds 400 in 2 weeks time, then WCW. After failing to finish WCW last year, just qualifying will be an achievement.


----------



## PpPete (5 May 2015)

2 x 200 
2 x 300
1 x 400
All with portions of significant headwinds, or serious precipitation, or both

How hard can a French 1200 be if you can get through the worst that Wales has to offer?


----------



## goody (11 May 2015)

Did the Severn Across on Saturday, found it really tough. Rode on my own for near enough the whole ride lots of wind and rain in the morning. First 400 had some low points wondering whether Audax is for me. Fell a bit better about it now, WCW next might approach it as two 300's with a longish break in the middle.


----------



## DCLane (11 May 2015)

Did the Llanfair PG on Saturday. Lots of headwind and the first half on my own, plus some of the second half. Rode with others from Colwyn Bay, which was really helpful. Also, I know now I can ride through the night.

Next is the 3 Coasts 600 on 20/21 June.


----------



## jefmcg (11 May 2015)

goody said:


> Did the Severn Across on Saturday, found it really tough. Rode on my own for near enough the whole ride lots of wind and rain in the morning. First 400 had some low points wondering whether Audax is for me. Fell a bit better about it now, WCW next might approach it as two 300's with a longish break in the middle.



OK, close to me, I think - but I bet you got round faster than me. Congrats, anyway. I now have a 200,300 and 400 done, just WCW to go. I definitely know audax is not for me, but I like a challenge. 

More detailed ride report https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87222.msg1860048#msg1860048


----------



## goody (12 May 2015)

Good report jefmcg well done for getting round especially after the fall. Feel a bit better about the whole thing now I've had a couple of days to recover and read some other reports. I think I went into this one expecting it to be easier than it was and to finish by between midnight and 2am (which I didn't!). Learned lots of lessons on this one. If any of the organiser are on here many many thanks! And thanks for the coffee at the end if that was you serving Marcus!


----------



## PpPete (19 May 2015)

Who else is doing the Bryan Chapman Memorial as their 600?
One of those enduring classics of the Audax calendar - once described to me as "only a tour of Snowdon..(extended pause for comic effect and bafflement as to how that can be 600km)...but starting from Chepstow"


----------



## marcusjb (24 May 2015)

May, or may not, be of interest to riders planning PBP, especially for the first time!

My packing list part 1 is online:

https://marcusjb.wordpress.com/2015/05/23/paris-brest-paris-2015-my-packing-list-part-1-clothing/

Part 2 will probably be of more interest as that's the stuff that can really help out with hygiene, mechanicals, feeding etc. I will put that together this week as I plan to ride WCW next weekend as I will ride PBP.


----------



## Ian H (27 May 2015)

I had a really good ride on the Flatlands 600 at the weekend. First 600 on fixed for about 13 years. I'd got myself organised for once and booked a B&B at about 385k. Then I realised that to get there by the required 10pm I'd have to go some. So I bounced the first control and barely stopped at subsequent ones. Got to Goole at 1930 thinking I was just about on schedule. Of course, turning south there was the inevitable headwind, but I struggled on with the aid of a couple of wheels to follow at various times and the occasional line of trees to break the monotony and the wind. With half an hour to go I found the stonking great hill out of Gainsborough. At 21.55, 2 miles from the B&B, I stopped to phone and confirm I was still on my way. When I got there my host was waiting for me with a torch. I was in bed by half past and up in time for breakfast at 6. I left with still about an hour in hand. At the penultimate control I stopped and indulged myself in a sit-down meal. Finished with nearly 6 hours to spare. Now to book for PBP.


----------



## Ian H (29 May 2015)

Kernow & SW 600 this weekend. No, I'm not riding it, it's my event. I have 51 entries, which is a record by some way, however I'll be surprised if there are more than 40 on the road. Three halls hired, in Exeter, Penzance, and Bude. About 12 people helping in various places. I shall be up at 5 tomorrow morning to see the riders off at 6, then to Bude to see them at the first control. After that I can relax until the evening, then it's an all-night stint in Bude with C and B and others helping. Finally, back to Exeter by 2pm for the finish.
Anyone on here riding?


----------



## jefmcg (1 Jun 2015)

jefmcg said:


> OK, close to me, I think - but I bet you got round faster than me. Congrats, anyway. I now have a 200,300 and 400 done, just WCW to go. I definitely know audax is not for me, but I like a challenge.



I keep hearing this noise in my head.

Considering I missed my first 2 tries at a 200, had 3 minutes to spare on a 300, and 12 minutes in hand on a 400, nobody will be surprised what happened to me this weekend. Yup. 480 only, including the ride of shame to Evesham station to get myself home. Just too far. Out of time, and out of energy. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/316089905

Oh well, 2019....maybe?


----------



## goody (2 Jun 2015)

Only 480! thats a very long ride. Well done for getting that far the conditions were not easy. For most of the return journey I was thinking that's it no more Audax. I perked up a bit near the end though.
https://www.strava.com/activities/316418723

Anyone know what happens with the registration process. I've filled in what I can and had a confirmation email with the password and code do I have to wait for the brevet no. from WCW?


----------



## marcusjb (2 Jun 2015)

goody said:


> Anyone know what happens with the registration process. I've filled in what I can and had a confirmation email with the password and code do I have to wait for the brevet no. from WCW?


 
Well done on the 600!

You have until mid-July to complete your registration now (assuming you've paid your hundred odd euros etc.?). 

Fill in the three ACP numbers you already have and then the WCW one will appear in the next couple of weeks (they have been super fast this year). 

I am in the exact same position now with my registration. All very exciting and looking forward to it now. Just need to sort out a few comfort issues to have a chance of finishing on fixed.


----------



## Ian H (2 Jun 2015)

marcusjb said:


> Well done on the 600!
> 
> ...Just need to sort out a few comfort issues to have a chance of finishing on fixed.



One good thing about riding the Flatlands 600 on fixed is that it tested comfort very thoroughly. Not much more I can do except keep the callouses polished.


----------



## goody (2 Jun 2015)

Well done to both of you! I couldn't imagine doing one of these on fixed ( i used one to commute on for a year in London, that was enough for me).
I've no idea what to expect on the french ride, how hilly is the ride, are controls manned and food supplied like WCW is there sleeping places etc. etc.
Haven't got any events planned between now and August but better think of something to keep the legs in shape. Got some comfort issues of my own to sort out might start another thread asking for short reccommendations.

What a brilliant event WCW was I definately had my low points mainly due to the discomfort I was in, I'm also a fair weather rider If I look out the window and it's raining or windy i don't normally bother going out so would have enjoyed the riding more if the weather was better. Thanks for the advice Marcus looking forward to part 2 of your packing list.


----------



## PpPete (2 Jun 2015)

marcusjb said:


> Well done on the 600!
> Fill in the three ACP numbers you already have and then the WCW one will appear in the next couple of weeks (*they have been super fast this year*)



There is a new system in place for this year. The limiting factor is now the postal link between Organiser and AUK Validator.
I think the quickest I've processed so far got the ACP numbers onto the AUK system within a week of the event.


----------



## goody (3 Jun 2015)

What start times are folk going for? I'm 90 hrs and 18:30 tempted to go for the 84 and get an early morning start but this is my first so will stick with the 90 I think. Why would you go for an 84 limit?


----------



## DCLane (3 Jun 2015)

@goody - I looked at the 90-hour availability and decided that I'd be behind the bulge. This would lose me time and since I'm under a lot of pressure for doing this I want to get round as quickly as I can.

So ... I've plunged into the 80-hour Vedette route, with a 17:45 start time. The bulge will be behind me but I'll have to ride round a bit quicker than the rest.


----------



## PpPete (5 Jun 2015)

PpPete said:


> I think the quickest I've processed so far got the ACP numbers onto the AUK system within a week of the event.



Record now down to 3 days, but ACP are not cross-decking them to the PBP entry system until a few days after.


----------



## smutchin (5 Jun 2015)

goody said:


> Only 480! thats a very long ride. Well done for getting that far the conditions were not easy. For most of the return journey I was thinking that's it no more Audax. I perked up a bit near the end though.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/316418723



Your numbers seem to be very similar to mine so I just did a Strava flyby to compare our rides - it looks like we rode together for the Weston-Hartlebury northbound section!
https://www.strava.com/activities/316402723


----------



## goody (5 Jun 2015)

My memories shocking I can't remember the Weston-Hartlebury section at all. It seems you are much quicker than me 0.2kmh I'll put some training in and race you next time.


----------



## jefmcg (5 Jun 2015)

goody said:


> My memories shocking I can't remember the Weston-Hartlebury section at all.


Yeah, you do.

The fords? Apparently 1/2 dozen riders fell in!


----------



## Ian H (6 Jun 2015)

DCLane said:


> @goody - I looked at the 90-hour availability and decided that I'd be behind the bulge. This would lose me time and since I'm under a lot of pressure for doing this I want to get round as quickly as I can.
> 
> So ... I've plunged into the 80-hour Vedette route, with a 17:45 start time. The bulge will be behind me but I'll have to ride round a bit quicker than the rest.



I rode the 80hr last time. Not quickly, but I finished comfortably in about 72hrs. The only problem I had was that they were still setting up the Brest control and there weren't enough beds.


----------



## goody (6 Jun 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Yeah, you do.
> 
> The fords? Apparently 1/2 dozen riders fell in!


Remember the fords couldn't name the section they were on though.

Think my entry is all confirmed up until today I could change start times etc. but think they are set now. I'm in the 90hr going off at 17:30.
I did keep thinking whether to change it to he 84hr so that I'd have an early morning start but it's such a long ride I doubht it'll matter too much to me.


----------



## marcusjb (6 Jun 2015)

marcusjb said:


> May, or may not, be of interest to riders planning PBP, especially for the first time!
> 
> My packing list part 1 is online:
> 
> ...



https://marcusjb.wordpress.com/2015/06/06/paris-brest-paris-2015-my-packing-list-part-2-stuff/

Part 2 for those who are interested! Slightly delayed due to work pressures, but there it is. I carried everything on WCW600 last weekend as if I were riding PBP and it worked pretty well. I still can't decide whether to carry my hefty (but pretty waterproof) jacket, or a water 'resistant' tiny thing, or buy a new, but less bulky and heavy waterproof). Other than that - I think I am about there.


----------



## Ian H (13 Jun 2015)

Most folk should have qualified now. The last chance 600s are next weekend (20th June). I'm running (and riding) the Buzzard from Leighton Buzzard. There are 82 entries, though I doubt I'll get anywhere near that number actually riding.


----------



## Ian H (18 Jun 2015)

Ferries booked. Allowing two gentle days to Paris and two to return afterwards.


----------



## Trickedem (19 Jun 2015)

Well I have qualified and my entry is registered. I am on the 18:00 start with @redfalo 
I am travelling over to France on a ferry from Dover, followed by a TGV into Paris, arriving early afternoon. All I need to do now is keep the fitness up.


----------



## redfalo (20 Jun 2015)

Trickedem said:


> Well I have qualified and my entry is registered. I am on the 18:00 start with @redfalo
> I am travelling over to France on a ferry from Dover, followed by a TGV into Paris, arriving early afternoon. All I need to do now is keep the fitness up.



I'll ride from London to Newhaven on August 13 (Thursday), where I'll take the 1830hrs ferry to Dieppe. Will spend the night at Dieppe and then ride to St. Quentin (about 180km) on Friday.


----------



## DCLane (22 Jun 2015)

After yesterday's E&W Coasts 600 I'm qualified. Now I have to decide whether to do it; the excuse has been taken away


----------



## Ian H (22 Jun 2015)

It's a superb experience, being cheered along the roads, and small children queuing to high-five you and hand up water.


----------



## marcusjb (22 Jun 2015)

^+1 

I wouldn't rush back to do it if it were any other 1000km+ event. The route isn't ever so exciting, the scenery fairly dull (though there are some very nice bits).

But, the experience. People cheering you along everywhere is amazing. You'll have cries of "bonne route monsieur" ringing in your ears for days.

There's bits that will make you quite emotional on just how much it all means to everyone in that part of France! The little kids clammering to carry your food tray at whichever control it was last time - that got me right in the heart. I nearly had something in my eye.

The postcard man - awesome.

It's the best experience on a bike and there's nothing quite like it. I am rather hoping that I will pay more attention to it all second time around and join in more of the festivities!


----------



## Ian H (30 Jun 2015)

Confirmation emails arriving now: "Registration to Paris-Brest-Paris 2015".


----------



## PMarkey (5 Aug 2015)

Okay do we have a definitive list of CycleChat starters for PBP ? Good luck to all those that have qualified and looking forward to the tales of daring do and audaciousness when you all get back .




Paul


----------



## goody (6 Aug 2015)

I'm in. Trying not to worry about my lack of mileage recently, disruption to the ferries, whether I am taking too much or not enough gear. 
Also how easy is the course to follow is there a gpx file of the route anywhere? Not sure waht I'm looking forward to most, riding the event or completing it and being back home in my own bed.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Aug 2015)

goody said:


> I'm in. Trying not to worry about my lack of mileage recently, disruption to the ferries, whether I am taking too much or not enough gear.
> Also how easy is the course to follow is there a gpx file of the route anywhere? Not sure waht I'm looking forward to most, riding the event or completing it and being back home in my own bed.




Apparently the route is very well marked out.

Check out the PBP thread on the *YACF* forum for more information.


----------



## goody (6 Aug 2015)

Thanks, some interesting reading there.


----------



## DCLane (8 Aug 2015)

I'm in - rider D088


----------



## Ian H (8 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Apparently the route is very well marked out.
> 
> Check out the PBP thread on the *YACF* forum for more information.



There are 15 gps tracks/routes to download from Openrunner via the PBP website here.

However the route is clearly marked at every junction. The only danger is from people removing signs. This can happen late on and towards the end as some folk grab souvenirs.


----------



## srw (14 Aug 2015)

I've just realised this starts on Sunday - bonne chance tout le monde.

We're on the 5pm ferry out of Newhaven this evening - not, I hasten to add, on the way to Paris for a little ride, but to a hamlet near Poitiers for a rest. It strikes me that some of the (fool)hardier audaxers might be on the same ferry.


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2015)

Yeah, good luck everyone. Wish I was joining you. Maybe next time...


----------

